# Aquasuite 2015 - 4 --> CPU Temperatur auslesen?



## Feleos (25. April 2015)

Moin Leute,

Ich sitz grad an dem Problem das ich mein Aquaero 6XT einstellen möchte aber die Software nicht auf die CPU/GPU Temps zugreifen will.  Ich hatte mal Google gefragt, aber richtig eindeutige antworten kamen da nicht. Bei den einen gings, bei den anderen nicht.

Deshalb die Frage: Wie stell ich bzw greif ich auf meine CPU Temps über Aquasuite zu (wenn das überhaupt geht)? Würde gerne Pumpen und Lüfter nach der Temp regeln und nicht nach der Wassertemp.

Schöne Grüße an Alle


----------



## GusTarballs (26. April 2015)

Du kannst mit Hilfe der Software-Temperatursensoren Daten aus anderen Programmen importieren. Unter aquaero -> Sensoren -> Software-Temperatursensoren kannst du die gewünschten Infos einlesen. Dafür benötigst du noch andere Programme, beispielsweise hwinfo.


----------



## SpatteL (26. April 2015)

Warum willst du nicht nach der Wassertemperatur regeln?
Das ist eigentlich der einzige Wert, nach dem man vernünftig regeln kann.
Die Pumpe zu regeln ist sowieso sinnlos, da der Durchfluss kaum Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.

MfG


----------



## Feleos (26. April 2015)

Ok, hab mir mal Open HM geholt nur erkennt er das programm nicht.  Hab das Programm inzwischen durch alle Ordner meines Aquasuite geschoben. Unteranderem dadurch auch abstürze provoziert (von As)...

Edit: Neustart hats behoben.


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Warum willst du nicht nach der Wassertemperatur regeln?
> Das ist eigentlich der einzige Wert, nach dem man vernünftig regeln kann.
> Die Pumpe zu regeln ist sowieso sinnlos, da der Durchfluss kaum Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.
> 
> MfG



vielleicht hat er ja keinen Wassertemperatur Sensor.


----------



## SpatteL (27. April 2015)

Aber ein aquaero 6 XT für 180€...


----------



## Thaurial (27. April 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Aber ein aquaero 6 XT für 180€...



War ja nur ne Vermutung, ich kam drauf, weil ich gerade auch nur die Temp Sensoren der aquaero verwende um ohne Wasser bisl mit der Software rumzuspielen.

PS: vielleicht werden wir ja noch erleuchtet vom TE


----------



## SpatteL (27. April 2015)

Schon klar, das das nur eine Vermutung von dir war. 

Das wäre für mich aber am falschen Ende gespart, so ein Wassertemperatursensor kostet nicht mal 10€.

Ist das gleiche, wie in einigen Kaufberatungsthreads, da kommt einer mit einem 400€ MB, einem  i7-5960X und einer (oder gleich 2) Titan X, aber die WaKü darf nur 200€ kosten...

MfG


----------



## Feleos (27. April 2015)

Ich hab schon Temp-Sensoren im Kreislauf + welche auf den Kühlern selbst. Also nich das da falsche gedanken aufkommen  

Hat ja jetzt auch alles geklaptt. Apropro zum Thema Durchfluss und das der keinen Einfluss auf die Temps hat. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das das FALSCH ist. Der Unterschied in meinem System ( sind zwei Laing D5) bei guten 8°C. Dabei sind minimal 20l/h (1000U/min) bis 100l/h (4800U/min). Ich persönlich finde das ne ganze Menge. Zumal sone Laing auch ganz gut Strom frisst bei Stufe 5 (allerdings dann immer noch flüsterleise sind).


----------



## SpatteL (27. April 2015)

Und wie groß ist der unterschied von 40 zu 100l/h?
Das ist ja der Bereich in dem man sich bewegen sollte.
20l/h ist ja schon unterste Grenze.

MfG


----------



## Feleos (27. April 2015)

Knappe 5°C, hab das grad mal getestet. Nich zuvergessen. Die Unterschiede hab ich jeweils als Durchschnitt ermittel und kamen jeweils nach einer Stunde Star Craft 2 zustande. Von Benchmark halte ich nicht so viel...


----------



## Thaurial (28. April 2015)

Feleos schrieb:


> Knappe 5°C, hab das grad mal getestet. Nich zuvergessen. Die Unterschiede hab ich jeweils als Durchschnitt ermittel und kamen jeweils nach einer Stunde Star Craft 2 zustande. Von Benchmark halte ich nicht so viel...



Dass der Durchfluss nicht gerade die riesige Auswirkung auf die Temperatur hat, ist aber nicht nur hier im Forum die gängige Meinung. Das es in Einzelfällen je nach Gehäuse, Lüfter, Umgebungstemperatur zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen kann ist was anderes.

Dass aber nach einer Stunde SC2 die Unterschied bei zb. 50L zu 100L 5°C beträgt wäre schon beachtlich - wenn man bedenkt, dass dieses Spiel den PC ja nichtmal annähung zur Volllast bringt.

Ggf. liegts dann eben auch an einzelnen Komponenten die sehr warm werden, hoher vcore auf cpu oder gpu?

PS: wie sehen denn die Temps in zahlen genau aus?


----------



## bennySB (28. April 2015)

Eine grafische Darstellung der Temperaturen mit einer Zeitachse wären hierfür am optimalsten.
Das ist der einzig wahre Weg etwas heraus zu finden und zu optimieren


----------



## Feleos (28. April 2015)

Ufff, das mit dem grafischen wird mir jetzt zu viel aufwand... Aber in zahlen lässt sich das machen.  Umgebung sind 18°C. Im Idle hat das Wasser 24°C konstant. Die Werte sind auf 0,5°C gerundet.

100l/h --> 31°C
80l/h --> 33°C
60l/h --> 35°C
40l/h --> 36,5°C
20l/h --> 39,5°C

Meine Pumpen kann ich annähernd genau regeln. Es treten Abweichung von bis zu 2l/h auf. Woran das liegt kann ich nur vermuten. 

Hier mein genaues Setup:

- 2x 240 30mm Radiator
- 1x 240 45mm Radiator
- 1x 360 30mm Radiator
- 2x 140 30mm Radiator
- 1x 120 60mm Radiator (einziger mit aktivem Lüfter)
- HF Cape Cora 842 (Acht Rohre)

- 2x Laing D5

- CPU: Intel i7 5930K mit  Kühler inkl. Mainboard  
- GPU: AMD 7950 Kühler von EK
- GPU: AMD R7 240 Kühler
- LSI Raid-Controller 9280 8e  Kühler  inkl 4 HDDs unter Wasser
- Mainboard: Asus X99 E WS Kühler siehe CPU
- 32GB Ram 2400 mit Bitspower Kühler

- Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ 11 

Bevor ihr euch jetzt wundert, wie bei dem ganzen ich auf so hohe Temps komme, im gesamten System läuft nur EIN Lüfter! Alle anderen hab ich für die test mal mal still gelegt, da diese ab 40°C Wassertemperatur einschalten (auch wenn diese Temperaturen nicht erreicht wurden). Irgendwann wenn n Kumpel mal mit seiner Kamera vorbei kommt kann ich dann auch Bilder hochladen im Bilder Thread.


----------



## bennySB (28. April 2015)

Persönlich würde ich dieses Temperaturverhalten in Kombination mit den entsprechenden Durchflusswerten mal auf den hohen Systemwiderstand zurück führen, je nachdem wo du den Durchflusssensor denn montiert hast?


----------



## Feleos (29. April 2015)

Mitten drin im System, direkt nach den Hardware-Komponeten aber noch weit entfernt vom AGB. Und ja, die Durchflussraten von max. 100l/h sind denke ich auch auf den Widerstand zurück zu führen. Die Pumpen sind doch sehr Leistungsstark und früher bei meinem ersten System war der Drchfluss mehr als doppelt so hoch. Da hatte ich allerdings noch keine Temperatursensoren drin.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist der DF direkt nach dem 360er radiator, der Ausgang des DF mündet in agb (war der einzige ort wo das kabel lang genug war zum Aquero) beim ~ 85 hz (aquastream XT) schaffe ich nicht mehr als 59 liter Kalt und Warm ~ zw63 & 64 liter
Im system sind verbaut ein 140er//360er//200er koolance schnellkupplungen und ein Aquacomputer Filter(glaub dass der am meisten bremst)
Bei mir sind Delta wasser unterschiede erst unter 50 merkbar .


----------

